
Gas could fall to $2 if Congress acts, analysts say - markbao
http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/gas-could-fall-2-if/story.aspx?guid={2673C102-68E0-41D9-9C9A-10EE2E723948}&dist=msr_13
======
pgebhard
Oh, great. This will just delay our nation's addiction to oil (esp. foreign
oil). It's certainly a good thing in the short-term, but I really hope it
doesn't affect people's current high interest in alternative energy sources.

